# Battery not holding charge



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

We had our engine battery on the Kontiki replaced a couple of months ago. It kept going flat after being stood for a couple of weeks.

Today I have gone out to start the van for the first time in about 5 to 6 weeks and its flipping flat again. Not totally but just a slow Wuw Wuw Wuw!  Not enough to start the engine.

Its a brand new battery. Should it go flat so quickly. 5 weeks is a long time for us not to use the van but surely it should be ok.

The only thing that I think might be draining power is the rather antiquated immobiliser system on the dash which has a red light on it. There is no alarm.

Its on charge now. Im going to give it an hour or so and try again.

What do you experts reckon?


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

It's difficult to know what might be draining the battery Barry. There are many possibilities but fewer on older vans. A modern van can completely drain the engine battery in two weeks or less.

I think you can expect some drain and five to six weeks is not bad, just start it more often or disconnect the battery when not in use. With luck you battery will be OK, Alan.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks Alan. I will see what its like in an hour.

Problem is I dont like to start it and leave it idling on the drive and moving it out onto the road in the village is a military exercise (well it takes two and is a bit awkward so it tends to get left). Charging it is a pain as well with a plethara of extension cables required!

Will make more effort to use it in future!


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Solar and a Battery Master would keep you topped up Barry, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Any chance of running a lead out to keep it on charge Barry.

5 weeks is asking a lot now vehicles have memory chips, alarms, radio memories, etc.

Ray.


----------



## kaacee (Nov 29, 2008)

erneboy said:


> Solar and a Battery Master would keep you topped up Barry, Alan.


It didn't keep mine charged up earlier this year, same scenario as Barry.

Keith

Battery master I meant and I was on hook up


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I assume there was a fault in your system, Alan.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

A solar panel can be the answer if EHU is not possible. But for winter months a panel of at least 80 watt is necessary. 
If you going to the expense of fitting a solar panel then go a bit larger and get the benefits when free camping as well.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Thanks everyone.

The van fired up after a couple of hours on charge and I gave it a run to Barnard Castle to fill up with fuel (and empty my bank account).

Seems ok.

I do want a solar panel, a big one. Its on the list. I was holding off in case we changed the van which doesn't look likely this year but who knows.

Leaving it on hookup is not really that easy. Actually come to think about it I did once try to charge the engine battery while on hookup by flicking the switch inside to the front cab forward position which (I think) should charge the engine battery. It didn't work so I suspect something is wrong there. It charges the leisure battery ok though.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Not sure about your charging set up Barry.
My Hobby came with EHU charging the leisure batts and a small "Fit & Forget" auto charger sited under the pass seat connected permanently to the engine battery. It's plugged into a near 230 volt outlet and is always on when plugged in. It also possible to plug it into an inverter outlet when not on EHU in the event of the engine batt being down and the solar keeping the house batts up.

I just Love belt and braces.

Ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I know it should work and I suspect its not a big job but its one of those things on the to do list that never gets done.

Probably beyond me and the garage will probably scratch their heads as well. Im just waiting until I bump into someone like Clive or Dave off here who no doubt will know what it is straight away.


----------



## Tucano (Jun 9, 2006)

Could Catterick Motorhomes not help you out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tucano said:


> Could Catterick Motorhomes not help you out.


Thanks. Hmm maybe. Not sure about them, I think Ropers next door always seem more helpful.


----------

